# CL inflation?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anyone else noticed CL price inflation?

Not only does the range of prices seem to be getting wider and wider, low staying the same at around £3 but high getting higher, but the last few CLs I've stayed at the prices are significantly higher than the latest CC book declares.

I've got a works boozy do tomorrow night and will be staying at a CL within convenient walking distance in personal preference to a hotel, but it is down as £6.50 in the book and £10 in practice! That's steep for a patch of farmyard with a long electricity cable, but as clearly I am prepared to pay it on this occasion, I guess is is just capitalism, as Pusser observed in another post this morning.

Dave


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmm, we've always found that CLs tend to follow CC site fees which do not seem to go down, only up, particularly since the 'elec incl' rule came in. Also, you're prepared to pay it so they'll take it - what the market will bear comes to mind. Their reasoning and its hard to fault it is that installing electric points, and your long lead reference tells us, is a costly business. On the other hand, if he's running it all from the milk parlour he's probably being ripped off by Tesco/Asda/Sainsbury et al and needs to make a living from folks like us. Never mind - enjoy the party and, because you're so close, you can have more than you might otherwise do as long as you're still under the limit at take off time the next day! :wink: 

ps I seem to remember a CL on the west coast of Scotland which was charging the best part of a tenner several years ago - but it was the only one within 30 or 40 miles.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

You're right, the days of the £2 CLs seems long gone - but then so do the days of four gallons for £1. Oh, how I long for their return!

I love CLs so much I tend to cough up whatever I'm asked, although anything close to a tenner does now make me think twice. To be honest, I'm so grateful to all those good people who let me park my wheels in their field/orchard/back garden etc that I don't begrudge them the cost.

Even at £6-£8 per night, they won't be making much of a living out of running a CL unless they are booked solid every day of the year. I guess the thing that worries me rather more than the steady rise in prices is the steady fall in numbers in the CC book each year. Use it or lose it, I suppose.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Sibton White horse cl was £9 last weekend, but you only had to stagger 50 yds back to rv at the end of the night :lol: 

Olley


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We like ..nay prefer Cls but I have to come clean and declare that my wife cooks the books for a holiday park group and deals with the daily running and the running costs of two sites with hundreds of campers, so although it does not help when it comes to actually paying, please keep in mind that the CL charging you £6- 8 per night is most likley making far more profit out of you than a commercial site with all the facilities charging you £15 a night. These days once a site becomes big enough to attract the attention of all the "jobsworth" brigade (bureaucrats, planners, health & safety etc) their overheads go through the roof. Also do not forget the dreaded 17.5 % VAT so graciously added to your bill for absolutly nothing at all except to fund Gordons spending. 

Some Cls are a rip off at £10, others where the owners have provided simple basic but clean facilities are worth it.....but they should be made to realise that we are not a gravy boat....if they charge too much for what they offer we should not stay......that should apply to any Cl, Commercial or Club site.....looking at this years CC prices it should apply to them most of all! 



Mike


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

*CL inflation*

Yes, we are finding fewer and fewer CL's under the £6 mark. We don't require anything other than a tap, bin and chemical toilet disposal and now we are having to pay for electricity whether we want it or not. This now means we try and look for sites without electricity which are extremely thin on the ground. 
CL's are the only reason we joined the Caravan Club and the Camping Club.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think they are all jumping on the gravy train. There has been a boom in caravanning in recent years, in part due to the clubs' promotional efforts and the numerous shows raising its profile and status. There is more demand for pitches
so prices are being pushed upwards with most still willing to pay.

As far as I can see, with falling cross channel prices and cheaper fuel and site cost on the continent, it will only cause more to holiday abroad. Where access to the channel ports is not so easy and people cannot afford the prices here, it will result in increased wild camping. 

peedee


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

CL's are run as a business, if the owners can get £10.00 a night they would be foolish not to charge it.

Somebody once said "Theirs only one reason to be in business, and thats to make money"

We paid £18.00 recently to stay on a CC site, the only thing we got extra was a toilet and shower block which we don't use. at CL's the owners are usually much friendlier and willing to help, you want to arrive at 20.30 "no problem sir"
Not "we shut the office at 20.00 and i am not getting out of my caravan 10yds away to let you in".

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't mind them charging what they like. I do however mind when they are in a scheme that publishes their prices every year, and charge me 54% more than their advertised price which took me there.

Probably cock-up rather than conspiracy, but when I haven't been at a CL out of my last 5 that have charged the advertised price, I wonder what is going on.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dab sibton is advertised as £10.00 but charged us £9.00 

£1.00 discount for having a little motorhome maybe :lol: 

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Took up less space than car and caravan, no doubt


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Dave, every CL or CS that we have visited for the last 6 months says that the handbook price is wrong usually by £1.
Having said that I think they are generally great value and have no problem with the cost.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I don't mind them charging what they like. I do however mind when they are in a scheme that publishes their prices every year, and charge me 54% more than their advertised price which took me there.
> 
> Probably cock-up rather than conspiracy, but when I haven't been at a CL out of my last 5 that have charged the advertised price, I wonder what is going on.
> 
> Dave


What is the date of your book Dave? I think you find it is at least 2 years since CLs submitted their prices for the issue of the handbook which is only issued every 2years. Dunno if they keep the web site prices up to date, I doubt it, they probably only do those every two years too.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

peedee,

Won't swear to it without it in front of me, but I think it is 2005/6. Certainly the latest one.

The other thing I've noticed are the CL places used to store vans long-term. The one I'm on today is full and certainly 3 other caravans/ motorhomes don't look lived in.

Dave


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi dave

you haven't stayed at the one just down the road near cheriton then?

i've given my CC book away because i'm not renewing so can't look it up but from memory it was over £20 a night :!: :!: :!: 

no i haven't stayed there either but it includes use of their swimming pool & tennis court :lol: 

mike


----------

